# NGD - 1999 Jackson KV1 Dave Mustaine signature - 7 year old dream comes true



## Yash94 (Jul 17, 2018)

Finally! After 6 years of waiting, searching, dreaming, the stars aligned right and I finally am a proud owner of a 1999 Jackson KV1 WITH the LSR Tuners! So, here are some pics.




































I always wanted a Mustaine King V, but they're rare and some initial plans changed and situations with funds, and I had to settle with a King V Pro, which is a great guitar, but this, is a total different beast! And, my hunt for a KV1 kept going, until, I found a great one in Russia (though with a Floyd Rose) and it slipped out of my hand at the very last second. It drove me crazy, angry, and I got obsessed and looked on the forums, eBay, and reverb day and night. 

PS - That very guitar is one sale now and the guy is selling it for twice the money he bought it for. Hate such people.

But finally, I have a perfect Jackson KV1, with LSR tuners! Now, about the guitar.

The LSR tuners look super rad. Though, they are quite tight, and kinda hard to turn. Especially the bottom strings. The Kahler bridge feels good. I might change the string spacing though to resemble a Floyd, the previous owner (who is around on the forum too, I think, don't remember his username though) had it set up like a TOM. Feels kinda off arpeggiating. The bridge pickups sounds awesome. Total Megadeth tone, and sustains for ages. This guitar has the most sustain out of all I've owned (but they're both Floyd Rose equipped). The body size seems a little smaller than my King V Pro. Will compare when I go back to Russia. Apparently, they're all supposed to have speed necks, the neck shapes are radically different. The KV Pro is rounder, and the KV1 is a lot flatter and slimmer! The frets are not Jumbo, kinda thin, and I am loving this new feeling. I now know what do I want when I get my KV Pro refretted. And, last but not the least, THE STRAPLOCKS. An often overlooked feature, but these straplocks are the best thing ever. Part of the body, so sleek looking. Love them.

Now, the sad part, case got damaged, I'll post pictures of that in a later post. It was mint and now it's broken



Which sucks. Maybe someone could give me tips on how to make it like new again? 

The other thing I wasn't very impressed by was the neck pickup (but this is after two hours of fiddling around with it), which I might replace with a Seymour Duncan Jazz or Alnico II Pro. Or may keep it stock. We'll see. And when I am on that, might just change it to a 5 way rather than a 3 way. I love single coil tones. Other than that, this thing slays. And, it's my first USA made guitar as well.

PS - I had to wait two weeks for the guitar (maybe there's where the case got damaged) because they wanted a $450 import duty on the guitar. Thankfully, India is a corrupt country, my parents have some good connections, and we didn't have to pay a penny.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 17, 2018)

Great score dude. That's a killer guitar. Always cool to find 'The One'. Bummer about
the case but it did it's job and better it took the hit rather than the Jackson.


----------



## groverj3 (Jul 17, 2018)

Very nice! You don't see many of these popping up anymore. I saw a Marty Friedman Kelly at a random music shop back when I lived in Michigan, had to do a double-take 

Glad you were able to score that! Welcome to the Jackson USA club!


----------



## Rawkmann (Jul 17, 2018)

Always cool to see these going to a good home. I salivated after these soooo much back in the day as Mustaine was (and heck, probably still is) my favorite guitarist. The LSR tuners are such an iconic look as well in addition to the Kahler bridge. Congrats!!


----------



## SJShinn (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm still on my Mustaine sig model hunt. Just recently picked up a white LTD DV8-R for a killer price. Now if I could just find a Silver KV-1, I'd be a happy man. Congrats on the new fiddle!


----------



## Vhyle (Jul 17, 2018)

Fantastic score!


----------



## Captastic (Jul 17, 2018)

Had one...with the LSR Tuners...felt bad-ass. Foolishly sold it, and have not seen another one since with a good price.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 17, 2018)

Great score! Congrats and HNGD


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 17, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 18, 2018)

I remember seeing these in the Musician's Friend catalog back then and having such a hard boner over them.


----------



## Shrediablo (Jul 18, 2018)

Awesome find! I like the look of the LSR tuners as well!


----------



## 77zark77 (Jul 18, 2018)

Niiiiiiiiice ! Congrats !


----------



## Zoobiedood (Jul 18, 2018)

I love those straplocks. How is that not a thing on every guitar?
What neck pickup is in it now? (there should be a sticker on the bottom of it).


----------



## Yash94 (Jul 18, 2018)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Great score dude. That's a killer guitar. Always cool to find 'The One'. Bummer about
> the case but it did it's job and better it took the hit rather than the Jackson.



Yep, this is THE ONE! Gotta change the neck pickup though -_-



groverj3 said:


> Very nice! You don't see many of these popping up anymore. I saw a Marty Friedman Kelly at a random music shop back when I lived in Michigan, had to do a double-take
> 
> Glad you were able to score that! Welcome to the Jackson USA club!



Thank you. Did you pick up that Kelly?



Shrediablo said:


> Awesome find! I like the look of the LSR tuners as well!





Rawkmann said:


> Always cool to see these going to a good home. I salivated after these soooo much back in the day as Mustaine was (and heck, probably still is) my favorite guitarist. The LSR tuners are such an iconic look as well in addition to the Kahler bridge. Congrats!!



He's my overall favourite guitarist as well. I wish someone starts manufacturing the LSR tuners again.



SJShinn said:


> I'm still on my Mustaine sig model hunt. Just recently picked up a white LTD DV8-R for a killer price. Now if I could just find a Silver KV-1, I'd be a happy man. Congrats on the new fiddle!



I just began mine, with a bang. Next up, I want an Axxion. I tried an LTD Axxion and it was a good feeling, playing, and sounding guitar. I want the ESP version though because Ebony fingerboard is a must for me. Unless it's a Gibson, Fender, or PRS.



Captastic said:


> Had one...with the LSR Tuners...felt bad-ass. Foolishly sold it, and have not seen another one since with a good price.



How much did you sell it for?



Zoobiedood said:


> I love those straplocks. How is that not a thing on every guitar?
> What neck pickup is in it now? (there should be a sticker on the bottom of it).



Yes, the straplocks are one of the best features on the guitar. It's something complete. If I ever find a cheaper beat up KV1, I'll get a Kahler trem installed to compliment this one. And, gold hardware  Love me a Gibson Les Paul Custom Black Beauty.
It has a Seymour Duncan SH-4 JB in the neck right now. Pretty meh. I can get pretty much the same distorted sound by rolling the tone knob on the bridge pickup. I like more versatileness. Dave can be a troll when it comes to the neck pickup. Check this thread out.


----------



## Thanatopsis (Jul 18, 2018)

Lovely! I've always wanted one of those myself as well as KE1. Especially with the transparent black.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2018)

Looks awesome how do the strap locks work?


----------



## Zoobiedood (Jul 19, 2018)

Pat said:


> Looks awesome how do the strap locks work?


And do you know what company makes them?


----------



## Mourguitars (Jul 19, 2018)

Awesome man and congrats HNGD ! 

Mike


----------



## TheGuitarPit (Jul 19, 2018)

Oh hell yes, one of the coolest guitars of all time. I wanted those tuners so bad when I first saw them. Never got a chance to try them out though.


----------



## gienek (Jul 19, 2018)

Pics doesnt work for me


----------



## Yash94 (Jul 20, 2018)

Pat said:


> Looks awesome how do the strap locks work?





Zoobiedood said:


> And do you know what company makes them?



Found out. They're called Recessed Dunlop Flushmount Strap locks. 



ScumTricycle said:


> Oh hell yes, one of the coolest guitars of all time. I wanted those tuners so bad when I first saw them. Never got a chance to try them out though.



They're LSR tuners. Sadly, pretty rare these days as the company went out of business in 98-99. They're not so easy to work with but once you get the hang, they're good. Did my first string change today and took me an hour to figure everything out. Also, you gotta pull the string really tight and make sure there's little slack. Wasn't easy. But then again, I am bad at tech stuff. Just learning



gienek said:


> Pics doesnt work for me



That's weird. They're from VK... I can definitely PM them to you.


----------



## gienek (Jul 20, 2018)

Russia intel hates polish ISP xD Getem on imgur!


----------



## electriceye (Aug 12, 2018)

CONGRATS!!!! I have a KV Pro I'm rebuilding. I hope to have a real KVB-1 some day, but I'm not holding my breath. 

I don't think your neck pickup is stock. That should be a Bill Lawrence L500-XL. Grab one of those. Maybe swap the set out with the new Mustaine set from SD??


----------



## BlackSG91 (Aug 13, 2018)

Great looking guitar and I like the ebony fret board. I also have a black Jackson King V guitar with the EMG pick ups in it. It's a great player and I love the upper fret access on it. Congrats on your purchase.


;>)/


----------



## Yash94 (Aug 17, 2018)

gienek said:


> Russia intel hates polish ISP xD Getem on imgur!



I dunno how to! D:



electriceye said:


> CONGRATS!!!! I have a KV Pro I'm rebuilding. I hope to have a real KVB-1 some day, but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> I don't think your neck pickup is stock. That should be a Bill Lawrence L500-XL. Grab one of those. Maybe swap the set out with the new Mustaine set from SD??



That's cool. The neck pickup is certainly stock. KV Pros came with Bill Lawrence ones, and it wasn't an L500-XL. I wanna swap it out with a Jazz most likely. Gotta locate one



BlackSG91 said:


> Great looking guitar and I like the ebony fret board. I also have a black Jackson King V guitar with the EMG pick ups in it. It's a great player and I love the upper fret access on it. Congrats on your purchase.
> 
> 
> ;>)/



Thanks. Always an ebony fretboard for me.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 18, 2018)

Congratulations on achieveing goal one. 
Now, find a silver one.


----------



## Yash94 (Aug 19, 2018)

Andromalia said:


> Congratulations on achieveing goal one.
> Now, find a silver one.



No, first cherry sunburst  Then silver


----------

